# Arsola 28in PICS!



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

this 28in. trout was caught on glow fatboy using a 6'6'' Laguna Texas Wader II rod and a scorpion mag w/ 10/50 p line.East Mata.Caught and released.Happy Holidays


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

LagunaShupe said:


> this 28in. trout was caught on glow fatboy using a 6'6'' Laguna Texas Wader II rod and a scorpion mag w/ 10/50 p line.East Mata.Caught and released.Happy Holidays


nice fish. good call on the release. let it make big babies.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

God job Capt. That first pic is awsome! It just took over my monitor.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful fish. What a belly!!


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Weight?*

Sweet catch! How much did she weigh?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Weight*

8.3 lbs.


----------



## luvflounder (Aug 15, 2005)

wow!! one day I hope to land one that big.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

There's just nothing like E. Matty during this time of year! Sweet pics!

Hey Jode...It wouldn't have anything to do with the rod...would it???? HA!

Late,
Cox


----------



## berzerker (Sep 7, 2004)

Gills?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Awesome fish! Congrats!

Good to hear on the release, but getting a hand up in the gills and putting that much pressure on her gut isn't good for her.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Man thats a noce looking fish....I love the first picture.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

thats a hell of a trout...same bay i caught mine in


----------



## ray2 (Apr 13, 2005)

capn said:


> Awesome fish! Congrats!
> 
> Good to hear on the release, but getting a hand up in the gills and putting that much pressure on her gut isn't good for her.


 I'd have to agree with you Capn......................


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*That fish is fine.*

That fish is fine. You can put your hand there if you know what you're doing.
It's guts are fine also. Lordy, start your own thread if you want to complain about every photo. Someone complains if they keep, release, photo it.

The big trout I released last sunday had a hook in the gills.
I cut the line and pulled the hook out the back of the gills.
No issues. That captain has released more Big trout than most dream about.
He knows what he's doing. He won a troutmasters last year also.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*fine line a -------------*

hey Inc. you & I both know how many he turns loose, I seen this pic onwade fishing .com last night. the first pic of the fish in the water is awesome if it had just showed a little bit more of of its head it would have been a good one to frame.

take care stay safe and may God Bless


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good to see Jessie back after the vibro got to him!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> That fish is fine. You can put your hand there if you know what you're doing.
> It's guts are fine also. Lordy, start your own thread if you want to complain about every photo. Someone complains if they keep, release, photo it.


Who complained?







I congratulated him, that's a fine trout. But I would recommend that he hold the fish in a different way next time that won't put any more stress on the fish than he has to. Preferably grab it behind the gills and never take it out of the water.

Fish can swim off fine today and end up dead tomorrow from the stress even if not touched. They don't need the help, that's for sure.

Still a fine trout, and great pictures!


----------



## ray2 (Apr 13, 2005)

capn said:


> Who complained?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well said, Capn..................


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

How many big trout do you see floating.Because of the way they were released.Iam on the water all the time and I almost ever see dead trout.If you unhook and release her she will be ok if she is to tired push her back and forth that gives her some extra energy.Tight lines and you have to catch them to release them later Ken


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*We excuuuuuuuuuussssssssseeeeeeeeeee me*

But There was also someone before you just saying gills? too 
I didn't quote you mr cptn.
You're not the only one but you are one of the ones.
AND other people came behind me and supported my thoughts.
So obviously. Many people are still thinkin the same thing I was.

Then you continue your dribble like we all have read 10000 times.

Like I said now the thread has gone south. That trout is fine.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I am sure the fish was released fine


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

noo-noo said:


> you have to catch them to release them. later Ken


You got that right Ken! LoL!! Jesse has released more big ones than most of us have caught. I'm pretty sure shes still swimming.

Congrats on another good catch Jesse.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*what?*

Capn, personal attack?, what are you talkin about.
I just said the Arsola did a good job ect....
and stop complaining.

If you took it personal look in the mirror.
Look at all his supporters and thoughts.

Next someone will say it's photo shopped. LOL

It's you.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*29.5" Trout..*

I heard from good source that Shupe hung a 29.5" this morning..He was fishing with Jesse and Lee..

I am sure there will be pics as soon as Shupe gets home..


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

nice catch Capt. Jesse. he does catch more big ones than anyone else. would like to learn some of his corky techniques


----------



## Latitude (Dec 2, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> I am sure there will be pics as soon as Shupe gets home..


 No doubt! Isn't Allstar rods one of Jesse's sponsors? Anybode know if he was using a shrimptail or brokenback special?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeff, just talked to him, you are corrrect.

Latitude, Jode only fishes cut ballyhoo when he is down south and cut mullet up here.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*bait*

Latitude,

Look at the pic of him holding the fish. The bait is on the rod. 

Yakfishin


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

deke said:


> Jeff, just talked to him, you are corrrect.
> 
> Latitude, Jode only fishes cut ballyhoo when he is down south and cut mullet up here.


That's not exactly right Deke..

Jesse actually catches the fish, and hands the rod off to Shupe..


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

When did Shupe start using rod and reel?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice fish! But this is one of the reasons I personally have stopped posting any reports on this report page. Way too man critics! And potlickers.......Did I say that? 

Like I said nice fish and picture. It would still be a nice fish and picture if was caught on a cane pole. LOL

Merry Christmas To All and Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Don (Aug 15, 2004)

Melon said:


> Nice fish! But this is one of the reasons I personally have stopped posting any reports on this report page. Way too man critics! And potlickers.......Did I say that?
> 
> Like I said nice fish and picture. It would still be a nice fish and picture if was caught on a cane pole. LOL
> 
> ...


I agree with you Melon, toooooo many critics. It makes this site uncomfortable at times. If someone else had been holding that fish besides Jessie the whole board would have screamed that this fella doesn't know how to hold a fish, he's yankin' his gills out. Even though I do not believe there is any harm in anothers opinion, what gets me is there are some on this site that continiously throw darts at one another because they disagree. I vote that you post what you have to say about a thread one time, (without personal attacks) and then move on....................quit acting like children.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Ohhh Man*

Ya'll are killin me.... yesterday in 3 hours we caught 6 trout 21,23,25,2-27 and I had a 29.5..

I am still waiting on pics to get here from Arsola.. He's went MIA on me...

Arsola is a LAGUNA RODS Pro-Staffer... ALLSTAR? that's funny.... I have 1-2 Allstar guys call me a day wanting deals.. apparently they are wanting to JUMP SHIP and QUICK!

I will post up pics when I get them.... Man I hope I am holding that BIG GIRL RIGHT!

JDS-


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Nice day for sure.


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

Shupe I think we were on the shoreline behind you guys Friday...we had 5 fish b/w 22-27.5 that morning. Only reason I say that is that my fishing partner thought he recognized the boat and said someone must have caught a good fish b/c he thought he saw people taking pics. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Hey Spec*

We were in a Transport XLR-8 w/ a 250 Suzuki on it...

Jesse took some pics and as soon as I get them I will post..

That one area had some really solid fish in it, not knowing Matty that well so honestly I have no clue were we were.

jds


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice trout guys...............We must have some marine biologist on this sight. Thats good if I have any questions.

I caught a trout a few yrs back that had one gill detached and was hanging out of the gill plate. Didnt seem to bother it though. It still sucked down a topwater.


----------

